# [EVDL] zivan settings advice



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You could just turn down the voltage calibration pot. It will adjust
all the voltage points of the charge curve but at least it won't be as
high.

On Fri, Jun 8, 2012 at 9:19 PM, harry henderson


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > zivan are notoriously on the high voltage side and getting the zivan folk=
> s to reprogram it will be an uphill battle. my solution was to just add =
> one more 6 volt battery, if you have room for it?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Um is the only one that's high. I'm not sure what Zivan means by a WUIUo
> > curve; could someone explain it? I *think* it means:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks guys - it doesn't sound quite that bad after reading Lee's
breakdown. I think what was throwing me off was that my other EV is
AGM based and the voltages are a bit more conservative than with these
floodies in the Electravan.

I'll go ahead and let it go and see how it does. will babysit it
carefully. would be cool if I could trust it with an overnight
charge.

I guess I've been lucky in that this is my first experience with
flooded batteries since my first car in high school. dad showed me
how to water 'em but it's all a little fuzzy at this point. sure i'm
in for a treat when these start bubblin' and burpin'!




On Sat, Jun 9, 2012 at 10:15 AM, Roger Stockton <[email protected]> wro=
te:


> > Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> >> Um is the only one that's high. I'm not sure what Zivan means by a WUIUo
> >> curve; could someone explain it? I *think* it means:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 9 Jun 2012 at 19:09, J Bills wrote:
> 
> > sure i'm in for a treat when these start bubblin' and burpin'!
> 
> ...


----------

